# Finals - 2012 Slingshot of the Year - Vote!



## NightKnight

*SOTY - Finalists*​
*Vote for your favorite from 2012*

Little Bear - Trick or Treat2210.43%Bill Hays - Snipers Scorpion146.64%Flippinout - Antler Hybrid 2104.74%Bill Hays - Tube Master Sniper136.16%LittleBear - Poison Ivy Shooter115.21%Flippinout - Antler Hybrid 183.79%Danny0663 - Arrowshot in Aluminium and Black Denim Micarta178.06%Flippinout Slingshots - Sore Gum94.27%Torsten - 3D Slingshot4119.43%Bob Fionda - Victrix2612.32%Flippinout - Mammoth2712.80%Chepo69 - La Jorobada136.16%


----------



## NightKnight

Thousands of votes across twelve months have come down to this... The Finals phase of the 2012 SOTM! Please select your favorite from the 12 Finalists, and remember... There can only be 1 Slingshot of the Year for 2012! Make your vote count!









To make it as fair as possible, the finalist list has been randomized using the List Randomizer from Random.org.

The Finalists are:
Little Bear - Trick or Treat








Bill Hays - Snipers Scorpion








Flippinout - Antler Hybrid 2








Bill Hays - Tube Master Sniper








LittleBear - Poison Ivy Shooter








Flippinout - Antler Hybrid 1








Danny0663 - Arrowshot in Aluminium and Black Denim Micarta








Flippinout Slingshots - Sore Gum








Torsten - 3D Slingshot








Bob Fionda - Victrix








Flippinout - Mammoth








Chepo69 - La Jorobada


----------



## NightKnight

Wow, that was a tough decision!!


----------



## akmslingshots

I voted for my true friend Bob Fionda.


----------



## Gardengroove

I support the German participant, not only for his great craftmanship but also for his shooting skills


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Alot of great frames there. My brain just broke trying to pick one. Good luck to all.


----------



## Sofreto

Tough, Tough call....but may the best Italian win!!


----------



## BC-Slinger

There should be some sort of rule about no more then one slingshot from a single designer in the finals ....


----------



## B.P.R

Too many of one maker on the finals. Thats like having 4 dogs in a 6 dog stake for flippinout and bill hays!

May danny0663 win with his beauty.


----------



## Claudio

All are look fantastic and wish I had them all in my collection. However, I went with the one I think I would prefer to shoot most. Good luck to all!


----------



## Stariy Bashmak

Все изделия очень хороши! Очень трудно сделать выбор. Я голосую за "Torsten - 3D Slingshot", мне нравится такой строгий дизайн, очень должно быть практично.

Спасибо всем мастерам за красивую работу.


----------



## NightKnight

BC-Slinger said:


> There should be some sort of rule about no more then one slingshot from a single designer in the finals ....


I thought about that, but the reality is that those slingshots not only won in their given SOTM, but won within their Quarter Semi-final. Depending on how you look at it, it wouldn't be fair if we didn't include them.


----------



## Flatband

Awesome group! I picked my one but I really want all of them in my collection! Great job to all the nominees. Flatband :bowdown:


----------



## Bob Fionda

akmslingshots said:


> I voted for my true friend Bob Fionda.


I do like it my friend and appreciate a lot! Thank you. Sorry I would have liked to see some of yours participating too......


----------



## Quercusuber

Sofreto said:


> Tough, Tough call....but may the best Italian win!!


LOL


----------



## mckee

voted for chepo's, awesome shooter and looks better in real life  my favourite natural to date!


----------



## Bob Fionda

Sofreto said:


> Tough, Tough call....but may the best Italian win!!


Thank you Joe, Italy is small, wonderful and ugly at the same time with a lot of contradictions, but my heart beats stronger of emotion. :wave:


----------



## BC-Slinger

AaronC said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be some sort of rule about no more then one slingshot from a single designer in the finals ....
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about that, but the reality is that those slingshots not only won in their given SOTM, but won within their Quarter Semi-final. Depending on how you look at it, it wouldn't be fair if we didn't include them.
Click to expand...

Understandable but it is a little disappointing to see 1/3 of the finalists as one guy who designs the same thing over and over(with great woods). Maybe this year some sort of limit for the finals can be implemented so a variety of builders with talent get exposure instead of someone that already has a known name and is known for making good slingshots. Thank you for listening to my opinion Aron you run a great site.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Would you just look at these?!?!?!!

What I mean to say is WOW!

It's been a good year for slingshots eh?

Not trying to take anything away from the other finalists, these just happen to be the 3 it came down to for me. I need a calander of all the finalists to hang above the work bench for inspiration. Wonderful stuff from all.


----------



## Danny0663

I am honored to be part of this group ! WOW. What a great year ... thanks everyone.

I personally voted for Torsten's 3D frame, i just can't stop thinking about it!


----------



## calskin

The Victrix has the most beautiful lines and texture. It's a true piece of art.


----------



## flippinout

So many great slingshots this year! I am especially taken with Little Bear's work and I have always thought Torsten's clean and simple lines combined with exquisite workmanship was tops.

I am honored to have my peers choose so many of my works this year, thank you all for your support and appreciation of my craft. I really appreciate being a part of a community of like minded folks who equally share my passion for slingshots. I believe our shared passion makes the world a better place with each new slingshot enthusiast we touch. I mean, they're slingshots... what is not to love about them?

May the best slingshot win!


----------



## iBodyguard

Amazing works of Functional Art... Well done to All!

This Vote goes to Mr Bill Hays for his Tube Master Sniper, and appreciate many of his quality designs.


----------



## SlingDaddy

All are absolutely beautiful slingshots 

At the end of the day all of my slingshots are users, so I had to vote for the only frame that would shoot my favourite rubber - 1842 tubes!


----------



## scobers

just voted for Torsten 3D Catty, looks class lovely bit of work dude got a winner there so you have... keep them coming


----------



## bullseyeben!

That was hard... all masterpieces..


----------



## Imperial

BC-Slinger said:


> AaronC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be some sort of rule about no more then one slingshot from a single designer in the finals ....
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about that, but the reality is that those slingshots not only won in their given SOTM, but won within their Quarter Semi-final. Depending on how you look at it, it wouldn't be fair if we didn't include them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable but it is a little disappointing to see 1/3 of the finalists as one guy who designs the same thing over and over(with great woods). Maybe this year some sort of limit for the finals can be implemented so a variety of builders with talent get exposure instead of someone that already has a known name and is known for making good slingshots. Thank you for listening to my opinion Aron you run a great site.
Click to expand...

i once asked and wondered if it would make a difference if there was a vendors category and a regular members category for the monthly competition . looking at the current end of the year nominations its almost 50/50 . im not voting, they are all winners in thier own right , the biggest winner of all is us .


----------



## pop shot

BC-Slinger said:


> There should be some sort of rule about no more then one slingshot from a single designer in the finals ....
> I thought about that, but the reality is that those slingshots not only won in their given SOTM, but won within their Quarter Semi-final. Depending on how you look at it, it wouldn't be fair if we didn't include them.
> Understandable but it is a little disappointing to see 1/3 of the finalists as one guy who designs the same thing over and over(with great woods). Maybe this year some sort of limit for the finals can be implemented so a variety of builders with talent get exposure instead of someone that already has a known name and is known for making good slingshots. Thank you for listening to my opinion Aron you run a great site.


Bottom line is- if he kills it, he kills it. It's not about giving everyone a shot at exposure, everyone had a shot. It's about making the best slingshot. Best catty wins.


----------



## leon13

so hard to choose i take them al.

nice weak end


----------



## IoannisK.

3D SLINGSHOT,


----------



## e~shot

Voted!


----------



## Just An Old Kid

Just voted. They are all winners!!

Randy


----------



## FryDaddy

That was a very tough vote, The talent that has been displayed is amazing.. Great job to all the craftsman..

E al mio getter voto, un'opera d'arte ...


----------

